# TV show looking for extract brewers



## chrisappleford (31/7/15)

Hi all

My name is Chris, I'm the Producer of a TV show and we're looking for extract brewers. We have an 8 episode season starting in December and we've start filming our other stories already. Obviously TV is a visual medium, so we're looking for brewers with a good setup and a great story to tell. Maybe you have built your own bar to go with your brewing setup? Perhaps you're a great cook and use your brew in your cooking? Maybe you sell your extract brew commercially? 

If you think you might fit the criteria and fancy having your story told, send me an email to [email protected] with pics of you and your setup, your age, and some information about why you brew and any interesting stories you may have.

I hope to hear from some of you soon 

Chris.


----------



## droid (31/7/15)

So a pot bellied, bald, weirdo doing all-grain with not much to say is off the radar? dayum!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (31/7/15)

Why only extract?

The All Grain process would make for a better visual than watching someone boiling the kettle and mixing hot water with a can of liquid extract


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/15)

+1 for All grain brewers.....

Extract is a bit..well....yeah...

Its a bit like doing a TV show about fast cars and picking a KIa Sportage


----------



## chrisappleford (31/7/15)

Thanks for your reply everyone. The whole story will not just be about extract brewing, it will just be one element of a more involved story. If you do both extract AND all grain brewing then I definitely want to hear from you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/15)

chrisappleford said:


> Thanks for your reply everyone. The whole story will not just be about extract brewing, it will just be one element of a more involved story. If you do both extract AND all grain brewing then I definitely want to hear from you.



You wouldnt do extract if you do all grain. B)


----------



## Crusty (31/7/15)

Mad scientists don't do extract.
We're a breed of our own.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/15)

We was he 2 a few weekends ago when we had 2 x Braumeisters and a big old 150Ltr pot on a NASA burner brewing at once

Not a tin of extract to be seen for miles :beerbang:


----------



## antiphile (31/7/15)

Sorry, DuStu, but you've got no chance. I think you put Chris offside by putting that iconic image in your sig of you (a closet scientologist) getting in contact with your "thetans".

However, I'm more than prepared to sell my soul to Lion Nathan and go back to extracts for my 15 minutes of fame. And I'll be able to ensure product placement of my patented "water energiser" that puts the secret powers of the universe into every beer. I'm gonna be rich, I tell ya, rich! B)


----------



## moodgett (31/7/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Why only extract?
> 
> The All Grain process would make for a better visual than watching someone boiling the kettle and mixing hot water with a can of liquid extract


 cmon grumpy, extract brewing is full boils and hop additions too. Its not all mixing up a can


----------



## Yob (31/7/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Why only extract?
> 
> The All Grain process would make for a better visual than watching someone boiling the kettle and mixing hot water with a can of liquid extract


Who has their name on the kit and kilo trophy 2 years running?


----------



## Florian (31/7/15)

Barls?

Or was that extract?

About time for someone to dig out that feature from back when Ross, Chappo and others had had their 5 minutes on the early evening entertainment.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/15)

antiphile said:


> Sorry, DuStu, but you've got no chance. I think you put Chris offside by putting that iconic image in your sig of you (a closet scientologist) getting in contact with your "thetans".


**** scientology and that Tom Cruise weirdo..


FSM all the way

You need e*ducati*ng about religion and my beliefs because your wwwwaaayyyy off the mark


----------



## GrumpyPaul (31/7/15)

Yob said:


> Who has their name on the kit and kilo trophy 2 years running?


Good idea.....

I can see me know - going all Uncle Arthur.

"Hello girls and boys - today I going share my award winning apple and raspberry cider recipe".


----------



## fraser_john (31/7/15)

Come to Geelong this w/e, I am doing an extract brew (too lazy to transport full AG system) as part of our collaborative brew day, where we will have six or more brewers brewing at the same time!


----------



## micbrew (31/7/15)

I think an invite to the Vic x-mas swap day could be in order ...

obviously they would have to pixelate our faces ...

What with smoke / incendiary devices
complex brewing techniques dating back to 1600s
20 oddly unique individuals ... in a happy space ...discussing the virtues of brewing
khadasian style salads ..re bling bling

NOW THATS A TV SHOW ! :super: :super:


----------



## Nullnvoid (31/7/15)

micbrew said:


> I think an invite to the Vic x-mas swap day could be in order ...
> 
> obviously they would have to pixelate our faces ...
> 
> ...



Imagine us brewing 500 litres of extract beer  Probably need an electric can opener for that


----------



## Bribie G (31/7/15)

MasterChef episode:

Matt Preston: what I really loved was that quenelle of Campbells tomato paste sitting on top of the Rice a Riso, it set off the can of Heinz ravioli to perfection.
And the divine, really divine cup a soup base to the finishing sauce, but I'd have to say that on balance I'd have preferred the Chicken Noodle to the Hearty Chicken with croutons.
Shall we score, gentlemen?


----------



## JDW81 (31/7/15)

Does this mean my Blichmann recirulating RIMS system, with my ghetto stand made out of old ammo crates is out cause I don't use extract?


----------



## mxd (31/7/15)

Isn't all grain into a cube just extract ?


----------



## antiphile (31/7/15)

Bite your tongue, mxd. For your punishment you have to join DuStu at one of his religious audits. :lol:  

BTW, I think he doth protest too much. 

/me prepares to be permanently banned!


----------



## butisitart (31/7/15)

any grainbrewer with any pride can't do this. it's like getting a classical pianist to do chopsticks. on national tv. oh the shame.
on the other hand, you get your own private jet and 2 dogs of your choice, audrey tatou will want to meet you (finally), and you'll get to own your very own multinational brewing company that only churns out homebrew. brilliant. fortuitously, i have no pride. i'm in. and i won't have to dance with some pudgy politician or sing like some cabaret singer from oodnadatta or wherever they come from. bonus. i really don't know where they find these people.
i just need a contract where i don't have to share any of my precious with a bloody film crew. they'd suck through about 8 months of brewing while they're setting up the lights. then they'll need to urinate on the car tyres and cavort with the daughters. although since it's my biggest chance thus far with audrey tatou, i can turn a blind eye. just hand me the dotted line.....


----------



## barls (1/8/15)

Florian said:


> Barls?
> Or was that extract?
> About time for someone to dig out that feature from back when Ross, Chappo and others had had their 5 minutes on the early evening entertainment.


yes I was one of those people


----------



## Yob (1/8/15)

One word..

Toucan stout..


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/15)

Now you're talking.


----------



## real_beer (2/8/15)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for thinking of doing a story that will help promote the hobby of brewing beer to a new audience of people and making them aware what a terrific and rewarding pastime it can be.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (2/8/15)

I'm putting my hand up cos I remove 4 L pre boil and reduce it down to 400ml then add it back to the kettle for extra caramelisation in my UK bitters. Surely that covers both All Grain and Extract Brewing  :super: 


Screwy


----------



## buckerooni (2/8/15)

you should definitely be speaking to THIS guy !! http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/brisbane-city/miscellaneous-goods/giant-200lt-home-brew-kit/1082998544

extreme extractimist!


----------



## butisitart (2/8/15)

does tossing a can of unhopped malt into a 6.5kg grainfather wort (to get 46L without pushing the boilover limits) count as extract brewing??


----------



## Grainer (2/8/15)

Extract brewing show..LMAO


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/15)

Be like doing a cooking show and using a packet cake mix. Just add water


----------



## Camo6 (2/8/15)

Lots of smart replies in this thread yet very few questions. Seems many here are quick to talk about how much they know yet not many willing to back it.
Sounds like Chris is just looking for an experienced homebrewer or two yet everyone is writing him off due to a possible case of mistaken nomenclature.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/8/15)

Im not above doing an extract brew....will be happy to give it a shot if theyll have me.


----------



## manticle (2/8/15)

Barry: Hi guys I'm looking for someone who can help.

Samantha: **** you dude, I'm way too smart


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/8/15)

manticle said:


> Barry: Hi guys I'm looking for someone who can help.
> 
> Samantha: **** you dude, I'm way too smart


who's Barry and Samantha????


----------



## slcmorro (3/8/15)

Poor bloke has asked for a bit of help, and all he's gotten back are a bunch of smartarse replies. Shame the elitists here can't see that it'd be helpful, irrespective of whether it's the 'pinnacle' or AG or the dulled down version in extract brewing.


----------



## moodgett (3/8/15)

Seriously guys where the hell do you get off proclaiming that extract brewing is inferior??
Its funny how instead of supporting the hobby in all its forms, you are quick to bag out anything less than AG


----------



## Cube (3/8/15)

You'll find those that dish quick are generally unhappy. With everything. Work, home etc etc.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Be like doing a cooking show and using a packet cake mix. Just add water


Seen plenty of cooking shows use a bottle of Tomato Passata in their cooking. Kind of the same innit?

Someone has previously cooked down the tomatoes into the passata - then the chef/cook adds it to whatever recipe they are making.

Sounds a lot like extract to me.

I say good on them if they give our beloved home brew some air time and promotion.

Most of us started out doing kits and extract - perhaps a bit of extract promotion will get some future AG brewers started on the slippery slope.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/8/15)

There is nothing wrong with extract or kit beers....had some great kit and extract beers.

But it is a bit boring to watch.....

The boiling of the hops would prob be the most exciting bit....other than that it is " Open tin of goo, pure into fermenter. add water & yeast...wait..."

At least if you went AG you could show the core of making beer starting with the whole grains, milling, mashing, ..etc...


----------



## manticle (3/8/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> who's Barry and Samantha????



Fictional characters inside the theatre in my head.

A little disppointing, some of the replies here. I guess Waggastew didn't really win a National Category with an extract recently.

OP - What is it exactly you are after (if you're returning to this thread)?


----------



## Camo6 (3/8/15)

I imagine Chris may have read this thread, turned to his colleagues and said: "Well, I think I know why they drink. Let's do a segment on boat building instead."


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/8/15)

manticle said:


> Fictional characters inside the theatre in my head.
> 
> A little disppointing, some of the replies here. I guess Waggastew didn't really win a National Category with an extract recently.
> 
> OP - What is it exactly you are after (if you're returning to this thread)?


Oooh the theatre...I love the theatre. Where can I buy tickets.

I agree about the responses though. We have a forum category specifically for Kits and Extract and our recipe database has a "filter by extract" feature.

Seems we are happy to talk about extract here...but only in the safe and secret confines of the interweb. We would want to do it on another medium now would we.


----------



## paulyman (3/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> There is nothing wrong with extract or kit beers....had some great kit and extract beers.
> 
> But it is a bit boring to watch.....
> 
> ...


Would it be boring to someone who has never seen it done before? Even kit brewing seemed daunting to me when I started a bit over a year ago. Perhaps seeing just how easy and quick kit and extract brewing is will entice a whole heap of people to give it a try.


----------



## chrisappleford (3/8/15)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your responses, I can see there is definitely a passionate community of beer brewers here which is exactly what we're looking for. To rest your minds at ease about who we are and what we're looking for, here are a few points to consider:

The TV show is called ManSpace, we're in production for our second season, and we champion the great things men get up to in their spaces - i.e. man caves, work sheds, fantastic collections, home brew setups, outdoor adventures, etc. You can check out episodes of season one here to see what we do - www.vimeo.com/search?q=manspace+episode.
The stories we wish to do with individuals will not be solely about extract brewing. For example, we shot a story on Friday that showcased a brewer's all grain brewing setup, and the man cave and bar he's building to serve his beers to his friends and family. He also mixed a brew using extract brewing for the story as a way of showing how simple it is for beginner's to get involved.
We want to create aspirational stories so people watching get excited enough about brewing to start their own journey, starting with extract brewing. The actual extract brewing component is just a small piece of the overall story.
I understand why people are defending all grain brewing, it's obviously an awesome way to brew beer. We want to champion the home brewing industry by featuring brewers who have excellent setups and a story to tell.

If you fancy being part of the show, send me an email with photos of you and your setup, and your story to [email protected] Don't worry if you don't think you have a story to tell, you're not alone. Most people don't think they have a story to tell until we start chatting about what you do and why you started. Almost every time a story springs from somewhere that would be fascinating to tell.

I hope to hear from some of you soon...

Chris.


----------



## droid (3/8/15)

Good stuff!

and there is still plenty of ways to screw up an extract beer, fundamentals are to be adhered to - ignore them at your peril, which makes it still an art and a science am pretty bloody difficult to get right. she'd be a pretty quiet forum if it was made up of people that went straight into AG

anyway time to go take some pics, hang on - this system might not be here when...dammit, thwarted again!


----------



## Brent_in_Sydney (5/8/15)

Well as father of a young boy with limited free time and limited funds I'm happy to be a kit brewer or even kit and kilo slash extract brewer.
I love brewing my own beer and happily concede these are not my recipes but I MADE the damn beer.
Last I checked temperature control, yeast, water, sanitation and time all play a factor in the finished product.

If the moderators are interested in some feedback you might want to pull in some of the arrogance, wankery and just off the charts BS the AG brewers spout in threads like this.
It's posted in the "Kits and Extracts" forum.

If you're such an amazing AG brewer who couldnt possible slum to doing an extract brew because it's just soooo beneath you go hang out in the AG forum and stop being such dicks in here, ffs.

Havent visited the forums in a while and after reading this thread don't think I'll be back any time soon.
Well done on making such a brilliant hobby that can bring guys together into a fkn dick size competition lads, well done.


----------



## Fylp (5/8/15)

I've been taking this all very lightheartedly. When I was a kid we called the old fellas on surf skies goat boaters, but it's just a bit of ribbing - no malice


----------



## earle (5/8/15)

I think part of the reason for some of the responses in this thread was that the OP seemed to be looking for brewers but at the exclusion of AG brewers. The OP has clarified this in a subsequent post indicating that he already has the AG base covered. I think showing an extract brew is a good idea as it shows potential brewers how easy it might be to get into the hobby but I also appreciate that they're providing a broader spectrum of brewing options as well.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/8/15)

Brent_in_Sydney said:


> Havent visited the forums in a while and after reading this thread don't think I'll be back any time soon.
> Well done on making such a brilliant hobby that can bring guys together into a fkn dick size competition lads, well done.


I have to admit - I did feel a bit bad that my "why not all grain?" question may have opened a door here.

But I think you might be over-thinking the extent that its a dick - size competition. I had a read back through the posts again and there's really only one or two that are really "extract is inferior" or "I have a really awesome brew that extract is beneath me".

I agree with Fylp that most of it is light hearted ribbing.

Most just seem to be suggesting "all grain would be more interesting television"

By your own admission you haven't been around much...you should hang out here more often....weve had much bigger dick size competitions


----------



## Bomber Watson (5/8/15)

Unless your a lefty and an all grainer its definitely hard to swallow a lot of the shit pumped out around here.


----------



## antiphile (5/8/15)

I wouldn't worry too much, Grumpy. Besides, it's given me another idea for a new invention: it's called Helous Beer Serving gas. It's made with helium and nitrous oxide to allow some people to lighten up.


----------



## hellbent (6/8/15)

If he wants to do a segment on how to frig up a brew then I'm his man :unsure: !!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/10/15)

Just out curiosity...

Did anyone go ahead with this?

I am now aware of two of us that were set to and the TV crew pulled out at the last minute due to scheduling conflicts of the presenter.

So who else volunteered and it went ahead - are we going to see any AHBers on the telly box?


----------



## Yob (19/10/15)

They right properly fucked me about, 

The one good thing that came out of it was the brewery and shed got cleaned.. Messy as all get out now from the renovations but yeah... 

**** Kenny and his crew and most importantly, **** coopers (who are sponsoring the segment and clearly have their agenda set)

Ed. And by the by. They contacted me, not me them for all that's worth


----------



## Camo6 (19/10/15)

Haha! Me too. Had to turn down the offer due to my witness protection cover. Sounds like it was a good move.


----------



## spog (19/10/15)

Yob said:


> They right properly fucked me about,
> The one good thing that came out of it was the brewery and shed got cleaned.. Messy as all get out now from the renovations but yeah...
> **** Kenny and his crew and most importantly, **** coopers (who are sponsoring the segment and clearly have their agenda set)
> Ed. And by the by. They contacted me, not me them for all that's worth





Camo6 said:


> Haha! Me too. Had to turn down the offer due to my witness protection cover. Sounds like it was a good move.


Ahh ya both have blown it,it could have meant a lucrative international deal with podcasts etc....oh well back to home brewing.


----------



## tugger (20/10/15)

Is it this one. 
http://youtu.be/Vi_040bNx7s


----------



## Digga (20/10/15)

tugger said:


> Is it this one.
> http://youtu.be/Vi_040bNx7s


Nice video but I seen nothing to do with home brewing on that!
I do love man space and also cars so very much enjoyed!


----------



## crowmanz (8/12/15)

So the show premiered last night on 9GO! http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/manspace/ 7.30pm Monday nights

I missed it but I might try and watch it on catch up, some guys a work told me they watched it and said I should check it out knowing that home brew


----------



## Yob (8/12/15)

Or.. They could go **** themselves... 

Just sayin..


----------



## Matplat (8/12/15)

Ouch... they must really have done a number on you Yob :angry2:


----------



## HBHB (8/12/15)

It's a shame that some got messed around with it, but the one that aired last night wasn't all bad. Could have been better, but hell, if it brings a few more blokes to the hobby and they stick it out beyond the 38/40 degrees C temp they pitched the demo brew coopers yeast at, maybe some good can come of it. At least they had a grain brewer on the segment.


----------



## antiphile (8/12/15)

> Dale Vine has a tough job in season two, visiting blokes who brew their own beer and taste-testing their efforts. He meets Jimmy who is not only a DIY brewer, but is also studying a degree in brewing. Fair dinkum. Dale takes a shine to his 9 percent stout.


Page link here.

Can't see a link for the catch-up video though.


----------

